# WTB 1986 Schwinn Air-Dyne AD-3 timer console



## Xlobsterman (Jul 14, 2018)

I just acquired this 1986 AD-3 but the digital timer is not working because the bike was left out in the rain for a short time until I purchased it. I would be interested in a working timer, or whole console?


----------



## 100bikes (Jul 17, 2018)

Do you have the knob?

I have a timer bell without any hardware or knob.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 17, 2018)

No knob on this one! It is push button digital display as in this pic.........


----------



## 100bikes (Jul 19, 2018)

I'll check on this. Might just be able to help you out.


----------

